# Mechano Growth Factor (MGF) Information



## ag-guys (Jul 3, 2006)

Important MGF INFO:

Dilute in STERILE WATER OR STERILE ACETIC ACID ONLY 1ml or 2mls per vial
Once diluted YOU MUST store IT IN TEMPERATURES NOT HIGHER THAN 45 degrees fahrenheit.
If dilluted with STERILE WATER this peptide must be used within 7 to 10 days!
If diluted with ACETIC ACID this peptide must be used within 21 days!
As a powder it can be stored in a dry cool place in temperatures from 35 to 40 fahrenheit up to 6 months.

BUY MGF:
http://www.ag-guys.com/store/product.php?productid=16157&cat=253

Results with MGF after 4 weeks of administration at 200mcgs daily.

The first two weeks were great, got that swollen feeling for long periods of time. I was injecting 200mcgs of MGF everyday split in two (100/100 ) on trained muscles after my wokouts, I chose to inject on my bis and tris this time so it went like this:


Monday: trained chest / inject on tris
Tuesday: trained back/inject on bis ( inner head )
Wed: trained legs /inject on bis ( outer head )
Thrus: trained shoulders / injected on tris
Friday: trained arms / injected on bis ( inner head )
Sat: OFF / injected in tris
Suun : OFF / injecte don bis ( outer head )

I am off the AAS and not using anything else but my liquid vitamins ED, my diet I got to say is not the best cause I skip meals sometimes due to my busy schedule but I always do cardio after weight training for at least 20 minutes.

I have gained new muscle on my arms and they seem to remain there but like I said before they are not swollen like they were at first, they look like new deflated muscle so definetly I gained extra muscle but it seemed my body started to resist the sustained swelling of muscles.

I want to propose a different protocol which I myself will be starting next week but here are 2 different protocols:


#1 Injecting ED injecting ( MGF at least 12 hours before your work out in muscles you chose to work on , this could be done at night then inject IGF-1 the next day post work out to same  muscles )

#2 Twice a week ( explained below )


I still not sure which would give better results.I do know if stacked with IGF-1 then the MGF will definitely work better as the IGF-1 will help mature those new cells faster.


Let's take option #2 as an example: 


Okay let's say you have 2 vials of MGF in lyophilized dry form ( powder ) 

You want to dilute one only and place the other one in the refrigerator until ready to be used/diluted. 

So for starters I'd stretch one vial and make it last 2 weeks, being 2mg ( 2000mcgs) in that one vial then I'd suggest injecting 1000mcgs in one week and the other 1000mcgs on the second week. 

This is perfect for the MGF diluted shelf life. Also you may dilute it on AA , this will ensure an active life of the peptide for up to 21 days maximun.

Chose the muscles you want improvement and inject 500mcgs twice weekly, this measn 500mcgs divided in X number of muscle groups you have choses to work on, so let's say you decided to inject in shoulders and pecs then that will be 2 muscle groups and 4 different sites ( left and right sides ) so it will be 125mcgs injected on each site TWO times per week. 

The other days you are not inejcting MGF, I'd inject from 60mcgs to 120mcgs of IGF-1Lr3 to help mature those already forming "new cells " 


I dilute my MGF is AA but you can dilute it sterile water if you like, I have used both already. If you dilute the MGF in sterile water then you must use it within 7 to 10 days if you decide to dilute it with AA then you may use it a little longer up to 21 days.



Here is an example on how I ( myself )would use it, let's say I want bring out more size to my delts and pecs and I work out 5X per week as follows:

monday : chest
tuesday: back
wed: legs
thurs: shoulders
friday: arms

I have 2 vials of 2mgs of MGF and 1 vial of 1mg of IGF-1Lr3
4000mcgs MGF
1000mchs IGF-1Lr3

I dilute one vial of MGF with 2mls of sterile water and place the other vial ( powder/not diluted ) in the fridge.
I will use 1ml of AA for my IGF-1

I proceed to use these two for a period of 4 weeks.

Based on my training schedule I'd apply these as follows:

sunday night : I'd inject 250mcgs on each pec ( left and right ) 
monday 10am : train chest and inject 60mcgs of IGF-1Lr3 ( at least ) post work out on both left and right pecs

tuesday: train back and inject IGF-1 60mcgs post work out on left and right pecs

wednesday: train legs and inject IGF-1 60mcgs post work out on left and right pecs
wednesday night: inject 250mcgs of MGF in left and right delt (each 250mcgs )

thursday 10am: train delts and inject 60mcgs IGF-1 post work out in right and left delts

friday 10am: train arms and inject IGF-1 post work out in left and right delts.

saturday : off ( maybe do one hour cardio in addition to my ED 30minute cardio session post weight lifting exercise )

sunday: repeat again

This first vial of MGF will be finished in week#2 so the other vial will need to be diluted with sterile water to continue.

Please note that one may work on more than two muscles groups at a time and the dosages do not have to be 1000mcgs /week but I believe this may be effective, same goes with the IGF-1.

Before the haters post their hateful attacks on me I want to clearly state the above is based on my own coclusions and interpretations, by no means the sample protocol posted above is the most appropiate way of stacking MGF and IGF-1, is just my how I'd cycle these peptides.

You guys make your own decision.

You can find MGF here:
http://www.ag-guys.com/store/product.php?productid=16157&cat=253


----------

